# Excel: Per Button Blätter aus anderer Datei einfügen



## PhoenixDH (19. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe vor folgendem Problem:

Ich habe ein Haupt-Excel-Dokument mit mehreren Tabellenblättern.
Dann habe ich noch ein paar andere Excel-Dokumente in welchen die Daten  benötigt werden aus dem Haupt-Dokument.

Gepflegt wird nur das Haupt-Dokument.

Jetzt habe ich in den normalen Excel-Dokumenten einen Button angelegt bei dem folgendes bei Druck geschehen soll:
- kopiere aus "main.xls" das Tabellenblatt "test", daraus Zeile 8-3000
- füge ein in aktuelles Tabellenblatt mit Button in Zeile 8-3000

Wie kann man sowas realisieren? Es soll kein kontinuierlicher Abgleich stattfinden, sondern nur bei Klick auf den Button.

Dank euch!


----------

